# Torn paw



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I know you can't see it really well but Tiki ripped open one of the pads on her foot. It is really deep and she keeps licking it. It looks like it was bleeding earlier. I have no idea how she did it. We went on a trip today but she was supervised on a leash or in her carrier at all times. 

What can I do about it? Is there anything I can do to make it heal faster and help any pain she might have. It is so red... It has to hurt but she isn't crying or anything.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my. So sorry to hear that. Bless her lil heart. Anything you put on it, she'll lick. :/ Maybe try a light vet wrap on her lil foot until it heals over. You could use Vaseline or antibiotic ointment under the wrap. Hope she feels better soon. xxx


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to say, a vet visit is in order. IF the pad is torn, like it seems to be, it will need to be stitched. They will bandage it also. Good luck with Tiki.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

It's hard to tell how deep it is by the pic, but a vet might be the best bet if it seems pretty deep. For now try washing it with a chlorhexidine or iodine antiseptic solution to prevent infection. Paw pad injuries are actually very common in dogs. My labrador just went through a torn pad that thankfully healed on its own although it did take about two weeks.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would see your vet, it looks like a pretty deep tear. Do not try to wrap it yourself, if you do it incorrectly you could damage the tissue and/or cut off circulation.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I 'd clean it out very well...that iodine wash is a good idea. soak it if you can so that any debris will come out. After it is really clean, yiu can try a wrap to prevent anything else getting into it. The vet may not stitch it if it is opened up for a while and something could have contaminated it already. You may want to check with them on that, some may even put the pup on an antibiotic.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok... So update.... I got some advice last night that said to put Vaseline or bag balm or coconut oil on it. Since she was supervised at all time we think it cracked from being dry. So I put Vaseline on it and wrapped it overnight. It looked better this morning and I keep reapplying Vaseline ...and can you believe it she doesn't lick it off. I had to work today so I didn't get to call the vet but if I feel like it is bad tomorrow I will call the vet and go in.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Ok... So update.... I got some advice last night that said to put Vaseline or bag balm or coconut oil on it. Since she was supervised at all time we think it cracked from being dry. So I put Vaseline on it and wrapped it overnight. It looked better this morning and I keep reapplying Vaseline ...and can you believe it she doesn't lick it off. I had to work today so I didn't get to call the vet but if I feel like it is bad tomorrow I will call the vet and go in.


That is good to hear...I was actually checking back to see aboout that paw--Thanks for the update !


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You can use a baby sock to keep it clean, if you wish. I put some tape above the hock around the sock (not the skin) and that way it doesn't slip off. Just don't make it too tight.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot if this is a front paw? In that case the sock will still be of help, but you will have to put the tape on above the wrist.


----------

